# Tyson Nam knocks out Bellator champ Eduardo Dantas at Shooto Brazil 33



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> http://mmajunkie.com/dyn/images/fighters/eduardo-dantas-3.jpg[/IMG[/CENTER]]
> 
> Bellator officials knew the risks, and unfortunately, it resulted in a worst-case scenario.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep.

Saw it live.

Pretty ridiculous loss.

Although eventually Dantas should still be a top 5 BW.


The thing is, there's way too big of a deal being made about it.


All of like 15 people probably saw the fight, so it's not exactly going to hurt Bellator.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i loled

bellator has not learned its lesson yet.

hopefully when they get on spike they can put on enough shows and keep their champs busy enough that they wont *need* to fight in other orgs to stay active.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Yep.
> 
> Saw it live.
> 
> ...


Yeah but now Joe Silva is likely running to sign Nam so that they can get him in the octagon and have Rogan repeat about 100X a fight how excited he is that this guy is debuting in the UFC after knocking out the Bellator champ in just over a minute.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That'd be pretty stupid, and would suggest that the UFC feels that Bellator is some kind of threat to them. 

No one seriously thinks Nam is a contender or even that he's better than Dantas. 

Dantas was overconfident and got caught.


Although I have heard twitter rumblings that Nam is almost signed to the UFC.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thought this might be relevant to him signing with anybody:



> Tyson Nam's stunning knockout of Bellator champ Eduardo Dantas has drawn interest from major promotions, according to his trainer.
> 
> But that interest could drag Nam into a legal fight – with Bellator Fighting Championships.
> 
> ...



Source.

I've hated Bjorn Rebney for quite some time. Stuff like this makes it worse.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

SmackyBear said:


> Thought this might be relevant to him signing with anybody:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats some shit right there for sure. now that their boy got kod they wanna sign him? lol. rebney continues to make dumb moves.

i really thought they would learn when villa ruined thier champ warren when they allowed him to fight in non title bouts-and again when jason vorhees (travis wiuff) upset m'pumbu, but now they just went full retard and are trying to hold contracts over fighters they clearly did not want.

long story short. sign to fight, get cancelled on, signed to fight again, same old shit. get released by email, ko champ, get sued......lol.


----------

